# Introducing Poppy



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've not been on the forum much as just can't keep with it all! I've been especially busy these last four weeks since Poppy's arrival. Poppy is one of Miley's (one of my most fav Poos ever!) babies. As mentioned in the Asthma post, she has triggered my Asthma so I wasn't entirely sure I was going to be able to keep her at first but we are managing it and keeping my symptoms under control .

She's a little superstar, very chilled and happy and has settled in nicely with Obi and Roo. Roo adores her and they have fast become best pals. Obi has accepted her but leaves all the mad play to Roo, think he is enjoying the rest now! She's 12 weeks now, here's a few pics 8-12weeks:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is beautiful and looks like she has long legs. I love her hoola hoop halo. I love reading about people getting their third, we hope to next year. I hope the asthma keeps at bay. Have fun with your new trio


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She has got to be one of the cutest puppy's I have seen in a long time Such a sweet innocent face with a bit of mischief What a wonderful update!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Clare she is so beautiful! I love her. Her coat is beautiful. (Ozzy has coat envy) I hope your allergies stay down.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poppy IS the cutest puppy I have ever seen! ( lucky enough to meet her in the flesh) the walk took soooooooo long though as EVERYBODY that passed Poppy had to stop and admire her


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow Poppy is so beautiful xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is lovely - thank you for for sharing her with us


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

My Poppy says hello and welcome to your Poppy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not convinced she is real!? She looks way too perfect to be a real puppy. I'll need photos and evidence of puppy mayhem to be convinced please.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Farlie  She is very capable of causing mayhem when it suits her! She is though by far the best behaved puppy out of my three. Her Mum is a very chilled Poo herself so there is a lot to be said for checking out the character of the parent dogs! 

This is her right now, taking over Roo's bed!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh how I love Roo!!! She is beautiful. I love poppy too but Roo has always been one of my favs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Oh how I love Roo!!! She is beautiful. I love poppy too but Roo has always been one of my favs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Donna. Roo is still my little Princess! She is quite shy with other dogs so I hope Poppy brings out her confidence a little more. They have certainly bonded as well as I thought they would. Roo was crying out for play mate as Obi would always choose a ball or stick over her .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she really is the perfect little gorgeous puppy!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the picture of the little bum warmer  It is lovely that Roo and Poppy have made such good friends with each other.
I have a theory that you were slow to post pics of her on the site because there is a real risk that she could be dog napped  she really is gorgeous.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Clare she is so lovely...hope Billy's new companion is half as gorgeous! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow she is a little cutie - Ruth, looks like 3 is the number to have!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How lovely she is. Congratulations Clare.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Clare she is so lovely...hope Billy's new companion is half as gorgeous! x


When are getting number two and what are you going for? Very exciting


----------



## Jazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Gorgeous poos. Puppy looks so sweet. I live in herts where a outs are you ?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Wow she is a little cutie - Ruth, looks like 3 is the number to have!


Haha! Well, for Ruth, getting number three for me was a no brainer because of how Obi and Roo are. They have a loving relationship but Obi isn't a dog's dog if that makes any sense and Roo wants more of his company than he wants to give. However I do know people who have two and wouldn't go to three for fear of upsetting the dynamics of the existing two. I think it really depends on the characters of your existing dogs, how they get on and age differences too. I'm now a fan of not waiting and just getting on it with as a younger dog is more likely to want to play with a puppy. So look at how Lola and Nina interact and would they happily accept another? Three is an odd number after all (and I don't like odd numbers ). Generally speaking though having three is fab although most of my non Poo friends think I'm bonkers .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph & ruby get on great, they play and mither each as much as one another, and Ralph can be so sweet as when they are play fighting, it is always him on his back with her on top with her mouth around his neck!! 
But she knows he's top dog when it comes to food and he lets her know it! 
So I guess I don't need number 3 (want & need is a difference.. Right?) 
Please let's have plenty of pics of roo obi & poppy x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> When are getting number two and what are you going for? Very exciting



Don't want to 'puppy announce' yet as I hate to tempt fate but let's just say that hopefully Billy will be joined by a little sister this spring!!!! Can't believe I am so excited but still nervous about poo 2.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

[QUO TE=Tinman;593306]Ralph & ruby get on great, they play and mither each as much as one another, and Ralph can be so sweet as when they are play fighting, it is always him on his back with her on top with her mouth around his neck!! 
But she knows he's top dog when it comes to food and he lets her know it! 
So I guess I don't need number 3 (want & need is a difference.. Right?) 
Please let's have plenty of pics of roo obi & poppy x[/QUOTE]


I think want eventually becomes need 😉


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jazz said:


> Gorgeous poos. Puppy looks so sweet. I live in herts where a outs are you ?


 Thanks, I'm in Harpenden, where abouts are you? There's a lot of Poos around here, common as muck!  



Tinman said:


> Ralph & ruby get on great, they play and mither each as much as one another, and Ralph can be so sweet as when they are play fighting, it is always him on his back with her on top with her mouth around his neck!!
> But she knows he's top dog when it comes to food and he lets her know it!
> So I guess I don't need number 3 (want & need is a difference.. Right?)
> Please let's have plenty of pics of roo obi & poppy x


 They sounds like they have a great relationship....nothing wrong in wanting or needing as long as it doesn't break what doesn't need fixing . I can see myself with number 4 but its a long term plan....  My goal is to surround myself with dogs so I don't have to talk to people  



Hfd said:


> Don't want to 'puppy announce' yet as I hate to tempt fate but let's just say that hopefully Billy will be joined by a little sister this spring!!!! Can't believe I am so excited but still nervous about poo 2.


 Yes keep it to yourself, more fun that way. Exciting times ahead for you .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Clare she does look a perfect poppet, you have a lovely mix of colours now - hmm, maybe a choccy next!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

She really is THE most handsome puppy. You have chosen well.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I feel very lucky to have her :love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations. Poppy is beyond cute! Undoubtedly! 

This is not helping with my broodiness! Lola and Nina are hounding me for a third 

Hope your asthma continues to improve, sounds like your doing a good job at desensitising. 

Congrats again! How beautiful!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Clare, will you still be visiting perranporth? (when the storms have died down anyway), you will have your hands full washing saltwater and sand from 3 coats!! be great fun though.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Clare, she is beautiful and I am so jealous! I would love a third so much although I m a little scared of three lots of mud and I'm not sure how I would cope with the walking. I would have to work very hard on my hubby too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Clare, will you still be visiting perranporth? (when the storms have died down anyway), you will have your hands full washing saltwater and sand from 3 coats!! be great fun though.


 Most definitely will Dawn, can't wait to get Poppy on that beach...if there is any left after all the storms. The Waterhole Pub was nearly washed away in the storm and extremely high spring tides  



tessybear said:


> Clare, she is beautiful and I am so jealous! I would love a third so much although I m a little scared of three lots of mud and I'm not sure how I would cope with the walking. I would have to work very hard on my hubby too!


 Thanks Tess. You know I would have put money on you having three. I'm sure it's only a matter of time . Three is fab xxx.


----------

